
The fundamental attribution error (2013) - exolymph
http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/256
======
elvinyung
The point about mental health is really interesting and important. It's
clearly overdetermined, but the different ways of attributing these issues, I
think, is understated.

I recently read Mark Fisher's _Capitalist Realism_ , and one of his theses is
that in the neoliberal era we've essentially "privatized" mental health,
treating it individually/biologically rather than systemically:

> I want to argue that it is necessary to reframe the growing problem of
> stress (and distress) in capitalist societies. Instead of treating it as
> incumbent on individuals to resolve their own psychological distress,
> instead, that is, of accepting the vast _privatization of stress_ that has
> taken place over the last thirty years, we need to ask: how has it become
> acceptable that so many people, and especially so many young people, are
> ill?

------
vortico
He's the north coast synthesis guy? I just tried his modules yesterday, and
now I'm reading an old article by him. Small world!

------
nixpulvis
We all live different lives, with different responses. To some, scoping their
depression as an illness is wildly helpful, as it moves the topic away from
some intrinsic failure. To others, it's a cheap trick, avoiding the real
issue. Some people live completely functional lives with bipolar disorder,
without ever being diagnosed. Others would probably be better off talking
about it with someone.

There's never going to be a penicillin for mental health. Or, to take the
analogy a step further, even if we think we've found one, it's hard to say if
it's not doing more harm than good in each case.

